# At the auction.



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Circa 1975, I had that as a child, cool.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Circa 1975, I had that as a child, cool.


Think it's worth anything it just better to keep it


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Think it's worth anything it just better to keep it


Yeah about $4.00


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice! I had that one too. Whatcha gonna build first? lie detector? decibel meter? :thumbsup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

had one too but my favorite was this
heathkit hero robot
it was fun to build and program
i may get another one


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i almost forgot about heathkit! are they still in business?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Can you still get decent quality sets like that one? Seems like we have gotten the kids modern versions on a smaller scale and they were low quality. Easy for them to lose interest.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

All trash.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

^^^^^^can u leave again?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Nice! I had that one too. Whatcha gonna build first? lie detector? decibel meter? :thumbsup:


 
Oh hell no! A siren driver!







4SQUARE said:


> Can you still get decent quality sets like that one? Seems like we have gotten the kids modern versions on a smaller scale and they were low quality. Easy for them to lose interest.


Yes. Radio Shack carries these and Arduino project kits. Nuts and Volts Magazine has all kinds of small to wayyyy advanced propeller and up kits.

http://www.makershed.com/Arduinos_Microcontrollers_s/43.htm?gclid=CIeomcCKp7sCFUtp7AodRXsAGw

http://store.nutsvolts.com/home.php?cat=467

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...Q1gy_upFRUeQvKs0uSpECjag&ust=1386814287746399

One is a Nixie tube clock kit.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Those game/ experiments are the reason I'm a electrician . Great memory's


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tandy Radio Shack. God Bless America. God bless leather tanners.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dfresh64 said:


> Those game/ experiments are the reason I'm a electrician . Great memory's


Same for me. And RadioShack has a newer model that I have too


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Here is the latest and greatest.


TPS, Tibbo Project System












http://tibbo.com/tps/




There is even an online configurator.
Select the project you want to build, name it, place the modules on the board and the program will notify you of potential problems and even calculate the power consumption.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a few kits like that when I was a kid.


----------



## Military Veteran (Jan 20, 2014)

Had something like that in Australia,Phillips Electronic Engineer, had the tube version you could build stuff like a guitar amp 10 tube radio or a ham transmitter 2kV plate voltage imagine that today for these ***** kids.Some stuff had hot chassis series or parallel tube heaters.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Had that exact same kit when I was a kid, it was awesome. I still remember how neat I thought it was when I built my first transistor amplifier circuit on that. Felt like I was really entering the big-leagues. :laughing:


----------

